# Another whatz this



## Plum Creek (Nov 30, 2013)

I am new to Machine work, and trying to absorb as much as I can. I ended up with several of these items from a sale, and was wondering if anyone had any information they could share about them. 
The L shaped item looks similar to a chuck jaw, welded to a axle stub and turned down to a somewhat eliptical shape. 
The other I assume is a facemill, but cannot find any info on it. The mfg is "Milling Specialties" and is stamped 15 HD 400. The base is 4.72" with a .63" drive slot. Cutter dia is 4.0"
Assuming I keep one of them is there an R8 collett that will drive this cutter?
Thanks
hh


----------



## xalky (Nov 30, 2013)

The big round one is a facing mill, you need an arbor to drive it. They should ave an R8 arbor for that. Thats a nice piece! The other thing looks like somebody welded a a shaft to a chuck jaw, who knows for what purpose. Do you have the other jaws like it?


----------



## flutedchamber (Nov 30, 2013)

While you do need an arbor to drive the face mill, I wouldn't try to drive it with an R8 arbor.  A 4 inch face mill is far beyond the horsepower capacity of an R8 equipped milling machine.  A 50 taper arbor would be more in tune with that cutter.


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 30, 2013)

xalky said:


> The big round one is a facing mill, you need an arbor to drive it. They should ave an R8 arbor for that. Thats a nice piece! The other thing looks like somebody welded a a shaft to a chuck jaw, who knows for what purpose. Do you have the other jaws like it?



xalky
thanks for the info. yes there are 3 more of the same.


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 30, 2013)

flutedchamber said:


> While you do need an arbor to drive the face mill, I wouldn't try to drive it with an R8 arbor. A 4 inch face mill is far beyond the horsepower capacity of an R8 equipped milling machine. A 50 taper arbor would be more in tune with that cutter.



flutedchamber
I suspected that might be the case. I asume from what I have read, that chip load vs hp would be the issue here? Well hopefully I can trade someone for R8 tooling. 
hh


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2013)

That's a shop built soft jaw. There should be 2 more to match it if it was for a 3 jaw chuck.

The other is, as you guessed , a face mill. I too wouldn't run that on a 2 hp machine. What are you looking for to trade? Or sell?


----------



## xalky (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't see what the big deal is about running that on a R8 shank. Light cuts on steel and you can hog on aluminum with that. I have a 3" that I use all the time on my Bridgeport, Great for cleaning up faces.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 30, 2013)

The difference in weight of a 3 and 4 inch face mill is not to be taken lightly. (no pun intended) The 3 inch maybe, the 4 inch definitely not IMHO. The R8 won't hold up.

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys know more than I do, I'm just a weekend hack.:lmao: Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Plum Creek (Nov 30, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> That's a shop built soft jaw. There should be 2 more to match it if it was for a 3 jaw chuck.
> 
> The other is, as you guessed , a face mill. I too wouldn't run that on a 2 hp machine. What are you looking for to trade? Or sell?



Actually my mill is a 3hp, but probably still a few hp short. 
There are 3 more of the chuck jaws. stamped CL 715 CJ, CS 65
I would prefer to trade, but I would be open to a sale although I havent established a price yet. 
I'm looking for Quality R8:
end mill and shell mill colletts larger than 3/4". 
Morris taper collett
flycutter
Kurt tilt vise (doesnt have to look perfect)
a variety of things iI cant think of right now. I will make a full list before list it in trades.
Feel free to pm me 
hh


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 1, 2013)

Plum Creek said:


> flutedchamber
> I suspected that might be the case. I asume from what I have read, that chip load vs hp would be the issue here? Well hopefully I can trade someone for R8 tooling.
> hh



The large cutter would just beat the machine to death.  It takes a lot of horsepower to make a 4 inch cutter take a full cut in steel, or aluminum for that matter.  I'm not saying it's not done, because people do.  Just not ones that care for their machines or have a dose of commons sense.


----------



## Senna (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldn't hesitate for a second spinning that 4" facemill in my B&S 10 taper Gorton 9J.

Of course the 9J has a 3hp motor, has a full 4" quill, and is MUCH more rigid than a B'port.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 6, 2013)

Your R8 collet is driven by a little pin in the spindle. It is about 1/8" in diameter,and bears against the groove in the R8 collet's shank. It is possible to shear off that little pin and really screw up the inside of your spindle when that hardened pin goes round and round in it. Think about that when considering overloading an R8 collet.

You can also have the pin beat itself into the side of the groove in the collet,making it nearly impossible to extract the collet from the spindle. I had that happen years ago while using the right angle attachment on a mill at work. Subsequently, I removed the pesky pin from the machine at work,and never had a problem with the R8 rotating in the spindle. We always tightened the draw bar well. I'd like to remove the pin from my mill at home,but haven't been able to unscrew the ring that covers the set screw over the pin. My right angle attachment had been used a lot before I got it,and already had had the pin beat into its groove's side. I had a job of it getting that blasted attachment off the mill!! You do not want to have to do that job.

That is an expensive hogging shell mill. You ought to sell those.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 7, 2013)

Any chance of providing a picture showing the profile cut on that chuck jaw?

Looks like something I maybe familiar with.


----------



## Bartonius (Dec 7, 2013)

That looks more like an indexable pipe thread tap, than a face mill to me?  if you look close at the inserts they all have a different profile, like they go in a specific orientation, like reversible chuck jaws?

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.iscar.com/eCatalog/Family.aspx?fnum=1632&mapp=TH&app=119&GFSTYP=M

Similar to this only tapered


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 7, 2013)

It is not an inserted thread mill. The inserts have alternating tooth patterns to lessen the chipload _per insert_. One insert leaves proud ridges where the next one cut them off, leaving similar ridges in alternating locations. One slight drawback to that is that you must rotate all inserts at the same time to keep the alternating pattern going.

Thread mills are not staggered. They run at a constant speed and interpolate a circle one or more times (roughing and finishing) while making a synchronized move in -Z- per the lead of the thread.


----------



## Plum Creek (Dec 9, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Any chance of providing a picture showing the profile cut on that chuck jaw?
> 
> Looks like something I maybe familiar with.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Plum Creek (Dec 9, 2013)

george wilson said:


> Your R8 collet is driven by a little pin in the spindle. It is about 1/8" in diameter,and bears against the groove in the R8 collet's shank. It is possible to shear off that little pin and really screw up the inside of your spindle when that hardened pin goes round and round in it. Think about that when considering overloading an R8 collet.
> 
> You can also have the pin beat itself into the side of the groove in the collet,making it nearly impossible to extract the collet from the spindle. I had that happen years ago while using the right angle attachment on a mill at work. Subsequently, I removed the pesky pin from the machine at work,and never had a problem with the R8 rotating in the spindle. We always tightened the draw bar well. I'd like to remove the pin from my mill at home,but haven't been able to unscrew the ring that covers the set screw over the pin. My right angle attachment had been used a lot before I got it,and already had had the pin beat into its groove's side. I had a job of it getting that blasted attachment off the mill!! You do not want to have to do that job.
> 
> That is an expensive hogging shell mill. You ought to sell those.



Thanks George, for that information. I had seen references to that pin in other post but didnt understand untill now what they were talking about. When I get back out to the shop I will take a look at the parts diagram for the spindle drive system. 
I try to make my all of my equipment last as long as possible and have no intention of overloading it, so I really appreciate all the input that I have gotten here. 
hh


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 9, 2013)

hh,

It doesn't quite match up with what I was thinking of.  It was worth a try though.

Ken


----------



## Plum Creek (Dec 10, 2013)

4gsr said:


> hh,
> 
> It doesn't quite match up with what I was thinking of. It was worth a try though.
> 
> Ken



It you want to take a look at them I will probably be in Victoria in the next day or two.
hh


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 10, 2013)

hh,

I appreciate the offer.  I don't want to be obligated, but you are welcome come by and visit.

send me a PM.  I'm nosey, like to know who you coming to see?

Oh, do you know what size chuck those jaws may fit?  I might offer to take them off your hands.

Ken


----------

